# Question about mutation and cere color



## Skyfeather

I was just wondering because I can't seem to find a definitive answer... I was wondering about my new budgie's cere, and whether it will change color or remain pink. And that made me wonder about ceres in general regarding different color mutations.

How do you know if your bird's cere is likely to stay pink etc. or turn blue or beige? I know most regular colored budgies have the blue or the beige/brownish color. But what about budgies that have different color mutations? 

I thought maybe my new bird's cere would stay pink like my old pied budgie I had, but I saw some pictures of budgies that look a ton like him whose ceres turned blue.

Sorry if this doesn't make much sense! I guess I'm just trying to ask, when do color mutations affect the color of the cere? 

Thanks


----------



## StarlingWings

His cere will turn blue  

The only mutations in which a male budgies' cere stays pink rather than turning blue are albino, lutino, recessive pied, and dark-eyed clear. In every other mutation, the cere will change colour normally. Female ceres are all the same regardless of mutation. 

Because your little one is a dominant pied budgie (not a recessive pied), his cere will eventually turn blue :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyfeather

Wow! Very interesting! Thank you so much



StarlingWings said:


> His cere will turn blue
> 
> The only mutations in which a male budgies' cere stays pink rather than turning blue are albino, lutino, recessive pied, and dark-eyed clear. In every other mutation, the cere will change colour normally. Female ceres are all the same regardless of mutation.
> 
> Because your little one is a dominant pied budgie (not a recessive pied), his cere will eventually turn blue


----------



## tonic

All hens, regardless of variety, have the same ceres. They can be whitish blue, brown, tan etc.

Most males have the blue cere as adults, except for two rules:

- all the red eyed varieties 
- recessive pieds 

Those have the pink/purple version. 

Dark eyed clears are recessive pieds with clearflight present, so count under the recessive pied rule.


----------

